
The Resurgence of Software Performance Engineering - charlysl
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELn4iFwb1vo
======
charlysl
TLDW: _Today, most application developers write code without much regard for
how quickly it will run. Moreover, once the code is written, it is rare for it
to be reengineered to run faster. But two technology trends of historic
proportions are instigating a resurgence in software performance engineering,
the art of making code run fast. The first is the emergence of cloud
computing, where the economics of renting computation, as opposed to buying
it, heightens the utility of application speed. The second is the end of Moore
's Law, the 50-year technology trend which has, until recently, relentlessly
doubled the number of transistors on a semiconductor chip every two years.
With the attenuation of this major source of computing performance,
application programmers will increasingly find themselves turning to software
performance engineering in order to develop innovative products and
applications._

